# Dog Riding in TT



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Does anyone put their dog in the Travel Trailer while towing to CG? Is this legal?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I keep both of mine in the TAHOE with me. My Shepherd is kinda clumsy sometimes, and I'd hate for him to get hurt.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I put both Dobermans in the back of the Durango, bought a RocketBox for the top and put everything else there. Kids sit in the second row seats.


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

My Westie rides in the Denali with me.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I know some don't approve of it, but our dog rode in the back of the Kiwi, never seemed to mind at all. Now that we have two their choice is to have free roam of the camper or to be in their kennels in the back of the truck. I know Skippy (Chow/G. Retriever) will just curl up on a bed and be mellow, but Sparky (Border Collie/?) is a bit wound up so I'm hoping all goes well on our first trip


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I have been considering the same thing and letting the dogs ride in the TT. I know our brown lab will lay down and enjoy the ride but am not to sure of our 8 month old girl dog, she gets extremely anxious. May just have to try it and see. Kirk


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

So glad someone brought this up. I have been thinking the exact same thing.
When we had our pop-up and pulled it with my Durango, our Golden was happy as a lark riding in the back seat with our daughter. Now since we have the TT, my Durango can't pull it. So we use my husband's NEW TRUCK. He will not allow our Golden to ride in it. Something about "dog hair" Imagine that!! LOL
So far we have camped close enough for us to take two vehicles. But in a couple weeks, we are going a little further. I plan on setting up her kennel in the TT. I'm afraid by letting her roam free, she may get hurt by a quick stop, etc. I'll let you know how it goes.

I JUST LOVE THIS SITE!


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Great subject!

We usually keep the dog (German Shep, see pics in photo gallery) in the Expedition with us. The girls can't phathom having her not be around us since she is part of the family. Having said that, I would put her in the TT (in her kennel) in an instant if we needed to for whatever reason but it would definately not be the norm.

Big, clumsy and heavy though she may be, the dog is one of the family members in our house.

Steve


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Great topic-- This is such a personal decision everyone has to make for themselves. 
About 10-12 years ago I was doing more dog showing, was going to take the TT (a then 31'er) to a show site. To simplify things I thought it would be easier to crate them in the TT to get everyone there at the same time. Before I would do that I decided to ride about 5 miles in the back as a test run.








That is one ROUGH ride







Along with I would probably have to clean up dog barf when we reached destination








So for me personally I would not put my dogs in there... These days I am not showing much, but have a 4mth old Bernese Mtn Dog and he will ride in the Expedition.... We have been crating him in the expedition so far, but he has grown out of all crates except for his Giant one which does not fit, assembled, in the expedition... Our 3rd row seat is a 60/40 split so I will sit in the single seat and teach him to lay down to ride, and keep his puppy teeth off my leather seats!







Can't wait to get rid of those puppy teeth!

If I had to put them in the TT, I would crate them toward the front and secure the crate. Of course "I" would probably turn the radio on for them as well









Happy camping sunny


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Our two big dogs ride in the crew cab back seat of the truck with the seats down...quite a feat for them, but they get along well and don't mind the cozy accomodations. The entire area is covered with the two doggie beds. Riding in the TT would be out of the question in this part of the world as there wouldn't be any AC and they would roast. sunny


----------

